# 40x AMD Reference R9 290s (XFX, Sapphire, and Asus)



## Dennybrig

PMd you, im interested and we all know you here LutroO!!


----------



## Lutro0

lol thanks!


----------



## Dennybrig

PMd you again!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> PMd you again!


Answered!


----------



## bonami2

pm send


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> pm send


Responded!


----------



## Puck

PM sent


----------



## D1RTYD1Z619

Where would they be shipping from? Manteca, CA?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D1RTYD1Z619*
> 
> Where would they be shipping from? Manteca, CA?


Yup!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I'm reading around and some places are saying the reference 290s don't have crossfire connectors?


----------



## DarthBaggins

They don't need the connectors w/ the 290's to be able to use xfire


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> They don't need the connectors w/ the 290's to be able to use xfire


ah ok that is a nice feature...I'm trying to save my pennies to pick up a couple of these ought to be a huge upgrade to my 760gtx
Edit: now that I think about it that was one of the selling points I seen when the 290s came out...totally forgot about it since I've been using nvidia for 8 years or so


----------



## leo38cheng

Hi,

I am interested, but was wondering if you can provide the specs for these cards. Also, of the brands you're selling -- is there one that's more reliable than the other?

Do you have one that will fit the Corsair 240 Case?

Thanks!


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am interested, but was wondering if you can provide the specs for these cards. Also, of the brands you're selling -- is there one that's more reliable than the other?
> 
> Do you have one that will fit the Corsair 240 Case?
> 
> Thanks!


They're reference cards so they'll fit your 240 since the cooler height doesn't exceed its I/O bracket.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> They're reference cards so they'll fit your 240 since the cooler height doesn't exceed its I/O bracket.


another question about reference 290s If I wanted a different air cooler on them as long as the pcb layout didn't change it should work correct? I would assume going same manufacturer may help with this as well for the subtle changes


----------



## DarthBaggins

Alot of the aftermarket coolers for the 290/290x are based off of the ref. PCB


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> another question about reference 290s If I wanted a different air cooler on them as long as the pcb layout didn't change it should work correct? I would assume going same manufacturer may help with this as well for the subtle changes


I'm not sure on that. Unless you could get an aircooler super cheap, why do it? It kind of negates the purpose of getting a good deal.

People who buy reference coolers with the intension to buy better cooling later typically go H2O.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am interested, but was wondering if you can provide the specs for these cards. Also, of the brands you're selling -- is there one that's more reliable than the other?
> 
> Do you have one that will fit the Corsair 240 Case?
> 
> Thanks!


I have Asus, Sapphire, and XFX


----------



## leo38cheng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> I have Asus, Sapphire, and XFX


Thanks, of the 3 brands -- which one is the most reliable? Also, do you have the spec for each card?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I'm not sure on that. Unless you could get an aircooler super cheap, why do it? It kind of negates the purpose of getting a good deal.
> 
> People who buy reference coolers with the intension to buy better cooling later typically go H2O.


true but if I could find some cheap would be 50 ish dollars instead of 200+ since I want more rads and another pump before I cool graphics


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> Thanks, of the 3 brands -- which one is the most reliable? Also, do you have the spec for each card?


I cant say which is better as they are all refernce cards and none of my hardware ever failed or even game me issues at all.

As for the specs its on tthe makers card - the specs are all reference amd r9 290s the first ones they came out with.

I can link it if you cant find it but some google-fu should do the trick


----------



## Lord Venom

Do you know which cards use Hynix memory and which use Elpida?


----------



## TekWarfare

Out of curiosity, why are you selling these? Are you upgrading or giving up on mining?


----------



## Lord Venom

If there was a couple XFX cards with Hynix memory, I might be interested.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Venom*
> 
> Do you know which cards use Hynix memory and which use Elpida?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Venom*
> 
> If there was a couple XFX cards with Hynix memory, I might be interested.


I have a method of finding out - but I would need to setup a test bench again to check them. I am willing to set one up if you are confident you would like to purchase. I had a bench setup for them when I was cleaning them and doing full testing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TekWarfare*
> 
> Out of curiosity, why are you selling these? Are you upgrading or giving up on mining?


I stopped mining, The electricity and return got to be too small for the time invested. They only mined for abour 3 or so months - they were not oced, flashed, and were run in open air on a special rack shelf and ran at very good temps - none of my hardware failed or gave me any issues!


----------



## Lutro0

BTW - these are going fast I am down to about 30 right now! Thanks everyone!


----------



## leo38cheng

It would be awesome if you have link up the specs for me or link to newegg on the exact card so i can compare.. Thanks


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> It would be awesome if you have link up the specs for me or link to newegg on the exact card so i can compare.. Thanks


Reference r9 290 is a reference r9 290. Doesn't really matter what the brand name is on it. They are identical except for the stickers on them and the company you go to for warranty.

§


----------



## leo38cheng

Thanks so of the 3 which company is the better?


----------



## leo38cheng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Venom*
> 
> If there was a couple XFX cards with Hynix memory, I might be interested.


Whats so special aboout this card and the hynix memory


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> Thanks so of the 3 which company is the better?


Everyone has their own personal preference. Off the top of my head, I would probably choose Asus as they have a 3 year serial based warranty they go off of. Sapphire is a 2 year warranty and XFX is a lifetime warranty to the original buyer. Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I believe XFX is no longer allowing a 1 time transfer of the lifetime warranty.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> Whats so special aboout this card and the hynix memory


Hynix memory overclocks better than the Elpedia. If you are into overclocking, they are the ones to choose. If you plan to run it stock, then it doesn't matter otherwise.

§


----------



## leo38cheng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> Everyone has their own personal preference. Off the top of my head, I would probably choose Asus as they have a 3 year serial based warranty they go off of. Sapphire is a 2 year warranty and XFX is a lifetime warranty to the original buyer. Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I believe XFX is no longer allowing a 1 time transfer of the lifetime warranty.
> Hynix memory overclocks better than the Elpedia. If you are into overclocking, they are the once to choose. If you plan to run it stock, then it doesn't matter otherwise.
> 
> §[/quote
> 
> Thanks but if the xfx still have the lifetime warranty then the xfx will come out on top right?
> 
> Any newegg link to the product? I just want to know how mucj is retail


----------



## Lord Venom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> Hynix memory overclocks better than the Elpedia. If you are into overclocking, they are the once to choose. If you plan to run it stock, then it doesn't matter otherwise.


That and they seem to be less prone to the notorious black screen issues.


----------



## shlunky

The lifetime warranty is for the original owner. I know they used to allow the original owner to transfer the warranty to the second buyer, but it had to be done on their website. Again, all of this is off the top of my head.

Asus
XFX
Sapphire

See, they are literally identical. The only way to see what they were priced at is to actually google the card. They don't sell the reference versions anymore.

If you are looking for verification on whether or not this is a good deal here, I assure you it is. You won't find anything from nVidia that will match its performance for the same price. These cards sell for more than this on ebay and other sites all the time.

Hope that helps you out..

§


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> The lifetime warranty is for the original owner. I know they used to allow the original owner to transfer the warranty to the second buyer, but it had to be done on their website. Again, all of this is off the top of my head.
> 
> Asus
> XFX
> Sapphire
> 
> See, they are literally identical. The only way to see what they were priced at is to actually google the card. They don't sell the reference versions anymore.
> 
> If you are looking for verification on whether or not this is a good deal here, I assure you it is. You won't find anything from nVidia that will match its performance for the same price. These cards sell for more than this on ebay and other sites all the time.
> 
> Hope that helps you out..
> 
> §


yep anywhere from 250 to 350 depending on seller


----------



## Lutro0

+1 Shunky for helping out.

Yes this is a great deal as they run anything I throw at them on ultra setttings, They are comparable to a gtx 780.

Basically you could get 2 of these and be able to tackle any game for a good little while.

I took incredible care of these cards, and I am selling them this cheap as I need them sold but also I like to give back to this forum whenever I get the chance - I have sold tons of items here on OCN and all purchases and sales have been smooth. Much in part due to the awesome community.

Thanks again for everyone that has purchased so far, You guys will love these cards.

One more thing - I have never seen a video card with as many awesome choiices for wster blocks.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/water-blocks-gpu/shopby/block-gpu-type--amd/vga-series--r9-290x/?p=1


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> +1 Shunky for helping out.
> 
> Yes this is a great deal as they run anything I throw at them on ultra setttings, They are comparable to a gtx 780.
> 
> Basically you could get 2 of these and be able to tackle any game for a good little while.
> 
> I took incredible care of these cards, and I am selling them this cheap as I need them sold but also I like to give back to this forum whenever I get the chance - I have sold tons of items here on OCN and all purchases and sales have been smooth. Much in part due to the awesome community.
> 
> Thanks again for everyone that has purchased so far, You guys will love these cards.
> 
> One more thing - I have never seen a video card with as many awesome choiices for wster blocks.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/water-blocks-gpu/shopby/block-gpu-type--amd/vga-series--r9-290x/?p=1


nice looking options hopefully I'll have the money soon so I can get two matching cards...I've often wondered why they don't make hybrid water blocks with a low speed fan and low profile sink to dissipate heat a little faster or would it not help enough to be cost performance efficient


----------



## Chronosnight

Yhpm


----------



## Qu1ckset

YGPM


----------



## hokk

Shipping to the UK a rough price ?


----------



## Lord Venom

What about a shipping estimate for two cards to the midwest United States?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronosnight*
> 
> Yhpm


replied.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> YGPM


replied.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylzer*
> 
> Shipping to the UK a rough price ?


about 25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Venom*
> 
> What about a shipping estimate for two cards to the midwest United States?


two cards will be 25 for priority mail


----------



## Lutro0

Price Drops


----------



## Puck

My PM may have gotten lost, but I will buy 2 on the spot if you can verify they are "F800" first row bits in HawaiiInfo since I would like to flash them







. Maybe 3 of them after I talk to a friend.

LMK


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Pm'd


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puck*
> 
> My PM may have gotten lost, but I will buy 2 on the spot if you can verify they are "F800" first row bits in HawaiiInfo since I would like to flash them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe 3 of them after I talk to a friend.
> 
> LMK


I would need to set up another test bench to figure that out. If you can guarantee purchase I will take the time to test them. Out of the 30 I have left I am bound to have those.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Pm'd


Replied


----------



## Puck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> I would need to set up another test bench to figure that out. If you can guarantee purchase I will take the time to test them. Out of the 30 I have left I am bound to have those.
> Replied


Yes, I can guarantee purchase if you have two F800s







.

If you shoot me a PM I can send you half the money now and the rest after you pick out two. I know it will take some time so no rush at all, my current cards work fine and even if I had them right now it will be some time before I have time to tear them apart to swap the blocks and stuff.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puck*
> 
> Yes, I can guarantee purchase if you have two F800s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If you shoot me a PM I can send you half the money now and the rest after you pick out two. I know it will take some time so no rush at all, my current cards work fine and even if I had them right now it will be some time before I have time to tear them apart to swap the blocks and stuff.


PM Sent


----------



## Puck

Long day at work, pre-payment sent.

For anyone on the fence, there is no better deal on GPUs for any manufacturer from any team anywhere. I was not even planning on upgrading until I get a 4k monitor since I already have two good clocking 7970's under water, but it is such a good deal I still am purchasing *two* of them







. Those two are mine, but I will also let some local friends know who may be interested, so may get more if any are left when they get back to me







.

Thanks!


----------



## Chronosnight

I'm trying to throw my money at the man! I've been researching graphics cards pretty heavy for the last few weeks, and I agree Puck, great deal, I'm planning on throwing a kraken g10 and a h55 water cooler on this board!


----------



## Jwilliams01207

Message sent.
Had a post up on another site looking for the best graphics setup for a $500 budget. Pretty sure I found it.


----------



## azcrazy

hope you have 1 when my tax money shows up


----------



## bdenpaka

What a sick deal for anyone picking these up. $370 for 2 cards is a steal. Good luck with the sales, man!


----------



## magbarn

YHPM


----------



## joepwn

PM sent, let me know!

Thanks again!


----------



## D1RTYD1Z619

whats the current card count per vendor?


----------



## AlderonnX

PM,ed


----------



## AaronO

PM'd!


----------



## Lutro0

Hey guys I had to go in and have my back checked out. I will get everyone answered by the end of Wed.

Thanks so much!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Hey guys I had to go in and have my back checked out. I will get everyone answered by the end of Wed.
> 
> Thanks so much!


family and health always comes first...







Good news i hope?


----------



## Puck

Health comes first take your time, hope its nothing serious!


----------



## Lutro0

Good and bad news, Some of you may remember I had to get part of my spine replaced (yes it sounds as fun as it is) but since then I have to get cortizone injections right into my l5 s1 and everyonce in a while it gets crazy and I can hardley move, ha makes me feel like a 60yr old. But once I get the shots I am perfect. So Iam ok, just moving a little slow so I appreciate the paitence.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Having a messed up L5 sucks (I have a herniated disk in the same spot w/ arthritis thanks to a car accident)


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Having a messed up L5 sucks (I have a herniated disk in the same spot w/ arthritis thanks to a car accident)


Yea it was just bad timing it had to be right now, so I have to be carefull on it till I get the shots.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Yea it was just bad timing it had to be right now, so I have to be carefull on it till I get the shots.


my dad has to get those shots since he had his stroke and has degenerative spine disorder his cartilage is pretty much gone... they've stopped helping him as much... they went in and burnt his nerves as well but that actually made it worse


----------



## Puck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Yea it was just bad timing it had to be right now, so I have to be carefull on it till I get the shots.


Ouch, how long do the shots last you?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puck*
> 
> Ouch, how long do the shots last you?


about 6 - 12 months if I am lucky but I waited too long on these ones.


----------



## Puck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> about 6 - 12 months if I am lucky but I waited too long on these ones.


I hear ya. My in-law has to get them in her ankle once a year or else she starts having severe pain when walking.

I imagine the back to be way more serious - take it easy!


----------



## wavves

How many sapphire 290s are left. I might be interested in the next week or so


----------



## solar0987

Do you still have any of these?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puck*
> 
> I hear ya. My in-law has to get them in her ankle once a year or else she starts having severe pain when walking.
> 
> I imagine the back to be way more serious - take it easy!


Oh I am trying to, ended up in the er again so its making it hard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wavves*
> 
> How many sapphire 290s are left. I might be interested in the next week or so


I have plenty left, so no worries.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Do you still have any of these?


I have plenty left, so no worries.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Hopefully you can get some relief soon...as I understand pain meds only go so far with that type of injury....Come thursday I'll have enough for the second one as I spoke of


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Hopefully you can get some relief soon...as I understand pain meds only go so far with that type of injury....Come thursday I'll have enough for the second one as I spoke of


You are correct, and thanks!


----------



## Ionize

Please don't rush yourself man. Get well.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ionize*
> 
> Please don't rush yourself man. Get well.


Thanks!


----------



## azcrazy

PM'd


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcrazy*
> 
> PM'd


ty


----------



## seross69

Got the cpu today and i am very very pleased!!!


----------



## methadon36

Do the cards have original boxes and paperwork?


----------



## iCrap

Do you have any sapphire left?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Got the cpu today and i am very very pleased!!!


awesome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methadon36*
> 
> Do the cards have original boxes and paperwork?


No, just the cards
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Do you have any sapphire left?


yes I do


----------



## Goldenn

Any cards left? Never bought a used card before so they are working in good condition right? I want to pick up one of these for my rig I'm making , just a little skeptical on buying a used card.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldenn*
> 
> Any cards left? Never bought a used card before so they are working in good condition right? I want to pick up one of these for my rig I'm making , just a little skeptical on buying a used card.


Nothing wrong with used!! I have used cpu's and gpu's that are used and never had problem other what to fo with money i saved!!! And I know this guy you will not have any problems and if you do he will take care of you!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have a 270x I bought used almost a year ago and it runs like a champ along w/ my waterblocks, rads and a few other components I've purchased used thanks to the marketplace here


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Pmd


----------



## Sa10

PM'd


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldenn*
> 
> Any cards left? Never bought a used card before so they are working in good condition right? I want to pick up one of these for my rig I'm making , just a little skeptical on buying a used card.


Lutr0 is one of the most respected members of this forum, His cards will be in very good condition, There is no real downside to buying a used card from a reputable person, They will have Warrenty left on them (Depends on date of purchase) And be used in a proper environment, And they are cheaper than buying brand new


----------



## Rainstar

the 290x drop from AMD because of 3.5gb 970 is looking preety sweet


----------



## rycust

PM'd


----------



## iCrap

pmed


----------



## Lutro0

Hey guys I will be healing up the next few days I promise to get to your msges but I need to take care of myself before it gets worse. Thanks for your understading. All orders that have already been maid I will be shippng out.


----------



## azcrazy

Just get better, Iim sure we all can wait few days


----------



## THE BEAR JEW

How many still available?


----------



## pguerrerox

Still have GPUs available?


----------



## Dallus

Definitely interested in one if there are some left!


----------



## Lutro0

OK Guys, thread is now open again. I ended up getting another surgery so I am slow moving - so please be patient with me responding to msges I will get to you all as soon as I can.


----------



## pguerrerox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> OK Guys, thread is now open again. I ended up getting another surgery so I am slow moving - so please be patient with me responding to msges I will get to you all as soon as I can.


how many GPU's you have left?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pguerrerox*
> 
> how many GPU's you have left?


a good ammount yet.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Wrong window delete


----------



## Puck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> OK Guys, thread is now open again. I ended up getting another surgery so I am slow moving - so please be patient with me responding to msges I will get to you all as soon as I can.


Ouch, hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puck*
> 
> Ouch, hope you have a speedy recovery!


Thanks man, it has been a long recovery for my back. I cant wait to be able to get back into the gym. I was a HUGE gym rat before my back went out so I have been missing it for a long time. I ended up gaining weight all the way back up to 280 and right now due to the pain and lack of appetite I have went back down to 225 which 190 - 200 is my competing weight. Lots of lost muscle sadly.

Really need to get rid of this hardware. I may be interested in trades if they are good ones. Maybe I could trade for different hardware and sell the other hardware who knows.

I am looking for mini itx motherboards - large ssds, 4tb hdds, and LAN type accessories and or hardware. Possibly some watercooling items


----------



## btupsx

Subbed


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Thanks man, it has been a long recovery for my back. I cant wait to be able to get back into the gym. I was a HUGE gym rat before my back went out so I have been missing it for a long time. I ended up gaining weight all the way back up to 280 and right now due to the pain and lack of appetite I have went back down to 225 which 190 - 200 is my competing weight. Lots of lost muscle sadly.
> 
> Really need to get rid of this hardware. I may be interested in trades if they are good ones. Maybe I could trade for different hardware and sell the other hardware who knows.
> 
> I am looking for mini itx motherboards - large ssds, 4tb hdds, and LAN type accessories and or hardware. Possibly some watercooling items


Hope you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## seross69

willing to trade for a bunch of Bitspower fittings over 40??


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Hey Lutro0, how many of these do you have left? Can you update OP for me please so I know. Thank You


----------



## the_xpert

Pm'd


----------



## the_xpert

Patience is a virtue


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_xpert*
> 
> Patience is a virtue


he just had surgery I think yesterday so...and he does run a business...if I had too guess he probably has 20 or so left


----------



## iCrap

just wondering if you got a chance to get mine out yet, didn't get a response to my PM.


----------



## sjwpwpro

You got a PM.


----------



## takthemon

Pm sent! Get well soon!


----------



## iCrap

Any ETA on when you will be able to ship out?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Subbed


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcrazy*
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!!!!


Thanks man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> willing to trade for a bunch of Bitspower fittings over 40??


No sorry I do need fittings but not those!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Hey Lutro0, how many of these do you have left? Can you update OP for me please so I know. Thank You


I have plenty
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_xpert*
> 
> Pm'd


Replied
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_xpert*
> 
> Patience is a virtue


yup!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> he just had surgery I think yesterday so...and he does run a business...if I had too guess he probably has 20 or so left


a little more then that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> just wondering if you got a chance to get mine out yet, didn't get a response to my PM.


responded!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> You got a PM.


Replied
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takthemon*
> 
> Pm sent! Get well soon!


Thanks its appreciated
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Any ETA on when you will be able to ship out?


Ive gotten a shipment out - had some issues with shipping but I will be doing another shipment on monday or tues


----------



## Crissans

PM Send o/


----------



## Toan

Any of these left? I PM'd you @Lutro0


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toan*
> 
> Any of these left? I PM'd you @Lutro0


yeah hes still got quite a bit left... mine were delivered today.. but the damned usps guy didnt knock just came on the porch then left....fiance didnt get to sign for it because he didnt knock or ring bell so it freaked her out she had no idea who i was... anyhow ill pick them up from the local branch on monday... thanks lutro0


----------



## Toan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yeah hes still got quite a bit left... mine were delivered today.. but the damned usps guy didnt knock just came on the porch then left....fiance didnt get to sign for it because he didnt knock or ring bell so it freaked her out she had no idea who i was... anyhow ill pick them up from the local branch on monday... thanks lutro0


Ok cool, thanks for the info. I was saw a few on ebay but I thought I'd buy them on here rather than someone random on ebay lol. Hopefully he gets back to me. I need to add another one to my rig


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toan*
> 
> Ok cool, thanks for the info. I was saw a few on ebay but I thought I'd buy them on here rather than someone random on ebay lol. Hopefully he gets back to me. I need to add another one to my rig


he's having surgeries and some health issues but rest assured he will get back to you


----------



## patrickkel

pm'd


----------



## Lutro0

I am running a few days behind again so please forgive the late responses. Thannks guys!


----------



## iCrap

PMed about an issue with 1 of my cards i got from you


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> PMed about an issue with 1 of my cards i got from you


I had to repaste one of my cards...after that worked as it should and crossfire worked immediately..the paste had hardened and was running the card way to hot...


----------



## iCrap

Yeah i had to do that as well to my other card. but this one makes horrible whine noises and crashes. it's DOA pretty much.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Yeah i had to do that as well to my other card. but this one makes horrible whine noises and crashes. it's DOA pretty much.


ahh that sucks lutro0 well take care of you I'm sure


----------



## Toan

Been waiting for a response, tempted to buy one on eBay but I'd rather not deal with the yahoos on there if there is an issue so I've been patiently waiting for lutro0 lol


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toan*
> 
> Been waiting for a response, tempted to buy one on eBay but I'd rather not deal with the yahoos on there if there is an issue so I've been patiently waiting for lutro0 lol


yeah it's always good to go with someone who is known to have a good track record...worth the wait imo it was rough waiting though I was chomping at the bit


----------



## Toan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yeah it's always good to go with someone who is known to have a good track record...worth the wait imo it was rough waiting though I was chomping at the bit


Yea I know. I'm getting my second Aquacomputer block tomorrow in the mail...it's going to be pretty lonely sitting all alone while I wait for a response lol.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toan*
> 
> Yea I know. I'm getting my second Aquacomputer block tomorrow in the mail...it's going to be pretty lonely sitting all alone while I wait for a response lol.


Just FYI. I Initially messaged Lutro on *Feb 2*, got a response on *feb 9th*
Paid on the *9th*, and received the cards on *feb 28*

and now one is deffective / doa :/
Expect to wait a loooonggg time....


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Just FYI. I Initially messaged Lutro on *Feb 2*, got a response on *feb 9th*
> Paid on the *9th*, and received the cards on *feb 28*
> 
> and now one is deffective / doa :/
> Expect to wait a loooonggg time....


Lutro0 will be good to his word, but he's going through some medical issues now. I fully expect him to make everything right when he can gather the strength.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Lutro0 will be good to his word, but he's going through some medical issues now. I fully expect him to make everything right when he can gather the strength.


this....the guy had spinal replacement surgeries and is having complications from it...he's doing a lot more than I would be at this point and you guys have to remember he's also trying to run a business as well and the family


----------



## smithydan

Will wait until he is back and better to ask some questions, no need to clutter him with PMs.

Hoping for the best Lutro0


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Lutro0 will be good to his word, but he's going through some medical issues now. I fully expect him to make everything right when he can gather the strength.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> this....the guy had spinal replacement surgeries and is having complications from it...he's doing a lot more than I would be at this point and you guys have to remember he's also trying to run a business as well and the family


I totally understand, i'm just telling him he should expect to wait a while.


----------



## Lutro0

I will be getting to these tommarro! Thanks for waiting - it helped allot with the family & back stuff!

Also thanks for the compliments and support.


----------



## mega_option101

PM'd


----------



## Ionize

Mine arrived two days ago and is working fine so far. Thanks lutro0


----------



## Lutro0

Thanks IO, I am getting to all the msges but I am hugely backed up but everyone has been super paitent with waiting and I appreciate it


----------



## jameyscott

PMd!


----------



## kbros

nvm


----------



## Leethal

Would you be able to ship one out early this week?


----------



## Slahtr

PM sent!


----------



## OkanG

Hmm, could you check how much shipping would be to Denmark for two of these?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> PMd!


Responded
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Would you be able to ship one out early this week?


Yes!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slahtr*
> 
> PM sent!


Responded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Hmm, could you check how much shipping would be to Denmark for two of these?


45 for shipping for two insured.

I only have xfx brand ones right now, they have not been registered so the full warranty would be yours!


----------



## Slahtr

payment sent!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slahtr*
> 
> payment sent!


ty


----------



## misfits

Sorry if this looks fishy, I found this thread through googling for R9 290s lol and apparently I made an account years ago.

I'm interested in purchasing an R9 290, preferably Asus but will take an XFX if you only have those left.

Can you PM shipping to 92627, prefer USPS.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misfits*
> 
> Sorry if this looks fishy, I found this thread through googling for R9 290s lol and apparently I made an account years ago.
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing an R9 290, preferably Asus but will take an XFX if you only have those left.
> 
> Can you PM shipping to 92627, prefer USPS.


I'm digging that C2D build in your sig!


----------



## misfits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I'm digging that C2D build in your sig!


Hahaha, I'm not sure why it's showing that one and not the most current one that I am building. But this was my first build, I spent about a thousand bucks on it when I built that (including monitor).

That computer still works, the graphics card is junk though I found out. I've had to oven it 3x to get it to continue working. My buddy who built roughly the exact same setup as I did (using the same MOBO & GPU, among other parts) had to replace that graphics card almost within under a year. The GPU will BSOD me randomly, and then the system just won't boot until I oven the card.

My current build: FX-8350, 970-FXA-UD3, 16gb G. Skill, OCZ 240gb SSD, WD 1TB HDD, haven't got the case yet, and I'm hoping to get this GPU. I'm thinking of another cooler master case.


----------



## iCrap

Lutr0 still has not replaced the bad card.

Payment sent Feb 9th
Cards received Feb 28th
Contacted about DOA card on March 10th
Payment for advance swap on card sent March 16th

STILL no card. And now he has a $200 "down payment" + The money for the original DOA card, and i STILL don't have the card.

Comon Lutr0, I understand the medical issues, but what the hell?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Lutr0 still has not replaced the bad card.
> 
> Payment sent Feb 9th
> Cards received Feb 28th
> Contacted about DOA card on March 10th
> Payment for advance swap on card sent March 16th
> 
> STILL no card. And now he has a $200 "down payment" + The money for the original DOA card, and i STILL don't have the card.
> 
> Comon Lutr0, I understand the medical issues, but what the hell?


edit: misread


----------



## iCrap

Yeah, but this isn't an RMA since he isn't receiving and checking the returned card or whatever. It's an advance swap. It doesn't take 11 days to put a card in a box and mail it. Not only that but it took him another six days to respond to the DOA message.

His communication throughout the entire thing since the original message a month ago has been utter crap, but then suddenly when i open a paypal case he responds instantly. ok.

Oh yeah he still hasn't answered my PMs.

I've been patient since freaking Feb 9th when i sent the payment but it's really getting ridiculous now.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Yeah, but this isn't an RMA since he isn't receiving and checking the returned card or whatever. It's an advance swap. It doesn't take 11 days to put a card in a box and mail it. Not only that but it took him another six days to respond to the DOA message.
> 
> His communication throughout the entire thing since the original message a month ago has been utter crap, but then suddenly when i open a paypal case he responds instantly. ok.
> 
> Oh yeah he still hasn't answered my PMs.
> 
> I've been patient since freaking Feb 9th when i sent the payment but it's really getting ridiculous now.


yeah I read it wrong I didn't realize you paid for another one then still hasn't received...


----------



## Lutro0

Refund has been issues and I cant tell you why you haven't been getting my msgs I will be using a new browser and seeing if that fixes some of it as your not the only one its possibly my vpn as well . I got back late from a checkup in ND for my back. I have given refunds ontop of everything for how slow I am moving and it all just happened at a bad time.

Anyone with a current order will be shipping over this weekend and will be updated. I am about out of card and will list what I have left. Thanks for your patience and understanding.


----------



## iCrap

still no resolution..... lutr0.... comon...


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> still no resolution..... lutr0.... comon...


Icrap, I have been msging you and talking with paypal. I am at their mercy.


----------



## Lutro0

Everyone taken care of!

Still have about 10 cards left


----------



## kajisindian

Pm sent


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kajisindian*
> 
> Pm sent


replied


----------



## AgnewFedaykin

PM'd


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgnewFedaykin*
> 
> PM'd


replied!


----------



## Ramzinho

Pmed.


----------



## RussianC

Pmed, status?


----------



## Erick Silver

Anything left here?


----------



## Lutro0

I think we are down to one or 2 left.

I had to order some anti static wrapping but everything gets shipped this weekend.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Just curious, how did you even get 40 r9 290's? Its hysterical to see that. Oh, and I may take one. Pretty sure the EK full cover from the ref 290 specs fits these cards


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Just curious, how did you even get 40 r9 290's? Its hysterical to see that. Oh, and I may take one. Pretty sure the EK full cover from the ref 290 specs fits these cards


MINING


----------



## Lutro0

I have only a couple cards left an xfx and an his, I will give a 20 discount to whoever buys the last ones in the next 24 hours.

So it would be 170 per card. =)


----------



## EQvet80

Pmed


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EQvet80*
> 
> Pmed


answered


----------

